# Funds needed to get residency in Spain



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Hi my wife has an eu passport and ias her husband has a UK passport we own a home in Spain and will be moving over soon we know the application for the eu holder is quick and her husband can obtain residency all be it with more paperwork however how much approx will we need in our Spanish Bank account together or individually for the application I believe the amount for the eu passport holder is 100% iprem about €8000 and also led to belive as her husband would be applying on eu basis as she has the passport so I would need €8000 approx any help??


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

IIRC, that's what it was before Brexit. It's changed massively since then.


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Yorick said:


> IIRC, that's what it was before Brexit. It's changed massively since then.


In what way ? This hasn't helped with my question? What is llRC


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Dunners21 said:


> In what way ? This hasn't helped with my question? What is llRC


I already know my wife can get residency easily and I can get residency on her eu passport it's the funds I need help on thx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's very dependent on where you are Tbh. When I came in 2014 €12 for the two was sufficient, when I went for my permanent residency in 2019 it has jumped to €23 for two. Both EU citizens. Your probably best asking at the center your going to apply to or a local gestor. Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunners21 said:


> I already know my wife can get residency easily and I can get residency on her eu passport it's the funds I need help on thx


Your wife will need a minimum of 1 x IPREM in order to register & I believe that you will too, when applying as her dependent. Or rather SHE will have to show that she has that amount to support you. Plus healthcare provision of course.

IPREM for 2022 is 579.02€ a month.

Some regions require a higher figure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yorick said:


> IIRC, that's what it was before Brexit. It's changed massively since then.


It hasn't changed for those applying for residency as a dependant of an EU citizen.


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> I think it's very dependent on where you are Tbh. When I came in 2014 €12 for the two was sufficient, when I went for my permanent residency in 2019 it has jumped to €23 for two. Both EU citizens. Your probably best asking at the center your going to apply to or a local gestor. Good luck


Thx for your reply generally after asking on multiple sites and checking with some friends who are already in this process it's approx €8k each which is absolutely no problem it's just nice to hear on another note thank god my wife is Irish it's makes it so so easier and cheaper at the outset


Megsmum said:


> I think it's very dependent on where you are Tbh. When I came in 2014 €12 for the two was sufficient, when I went for my permanent residency in 2019 it has jumped to €23 for two. Both EU citizens. Your probably best asking at the center your going to apply to or a local gestor. Good luck


Many apologies yes it's approx €25 now for two applicants one eu passport holder and one non eu however as spouse your application as the eu holder is done in Spain and treated as an eu application


xabiaxica said:


> Your wife will need a minimum of 1 x IPREM in order to register & I believe that you will too, when applying as her dependent. Or rather SHE will have to show that she has that amount to support you. Plus healthcare provision of course.
> 
> IPREM for 2022 is 579.02€ a month.
> 
> Some regions require a higher figure.


Thank you very much for confirming what I thought 😀


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Have been told that if someone with a UK passport purchases a property for a minimum of €500k a TIE is automatically given and no need to show income.
is this true or false..


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Melosine said:


> Have been told that if someone with a UK passport purchases a property for a minimum of €500k a TIE is automatically given and no need to show income.
> is this true or false..


I believe this is true its I think called the golden ticket I am not sure but I think the property in non mortgaged ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunners21 said:


> I believe this is true its I think called the golden ticket I am not sure but I think the property in non mortgaged ?


Yes, the Golden Visa, & yes, the property must be free & clear of loans or mortgage. 

It isn't only for British people though @Melosine, it's for all 3rd country citizens.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, the Golden Visa, & yes, the property must be free & clear of loans or mortgage.
> 
> It isn't only for British people though @Melosine, it's for all 3rd country citizens.


Assumed that was so.
Does this cover changing UK driving licence to Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> Assumed that was so.
> Does this cover changing UK driving licence to Spanish.


In what way? 

Currently, anyone moving to Spain with a UK driving licence has to take a driving test in order to continue driving beyond the first months - regardless of which visa they have.


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

I am now hearing that if you are applying on an eu passport basis and using savings as proof of funds that as this residency is based on a 5 year certificate that its actually 5 x Iprem which is approx 35k !!!!! and this is the figure Per applicant so you need 70k in your account , now I'm totally confused ????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunners21 said:


> I am now hearing that if you are applying on an eu passport basis and using savings as proof of funds that as this residency is based on a 5 year certificate that its actually 5 x Iprem which is approx 35k !!!!! and this is the figure Per applicant so you need 70k in your account , now I'm totally confused ????


Not unless it has changed within the past week... 


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

U


xabiaxica said:


> In what way?
> 
> Currently, anyone moving to Spain with a UK driving licence has to take a driving test in order to continue driving beyond the first months - regardless of which visa they have.


In the way that... whatever applies to UK is was same for all non EU ie 3rd class citizens.

However if it doesn't cover exchange of licence what advantage has any Brit, especially a pensioner, relocating to Spain.? 
Albeit freely endowed with permanent residency they aren't going to find it easy retaking a driving test, even in UK, regardless of meeting/ exceeding financial criteria.
My point being what is the point of a Golden Visa if one cannot afford a chauffeur. 
Or am I missing the point ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> U
> 
> In the way that... whatever applies to UK is was same for all non EU ie 3rd class citizens.
> 
> ...


A few - very few - 3rd countries have driving licence exchange arrangements with Spain. For the vast majority though, a test must be taken. 

3rd country citizens have been taking & passing the driving test for many years.


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Just watched a YouTube


xabiaxica said:


> Not unless it has changed within the past week...
> 
> 
> Where did you hear that?


Just watched a guy from a company based in Malaga who runs a company called Upsticks who help get Visas he stated if you are applying as an eu passport holder that residency is given almost straight away but if using Savings as proof it's 5 years (5years iprem ) this is because unlike the Non lucrative Visa for non eu holders who have to renew after 1 year then year 3 and 4 whereas the eu residency and dependants get a 5 year residency without renewal this is if using sa ings so based on this if he's right my wife with an eu passport would have to have 5 x IPrem approx 35k and me as her husband 5× ipem because I would get 5 year eu residency......so 70k according to him and he seems to know his stuff as its his job


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunners21 said:


> Just watched a YouTube
> 
> Just watched a guy from a company based in Malaga who runs a company called Upsticks who help get Visas he stated if you are applying as an eu passport holder that residency is given almost straight away but if using Savings as proof it's 5 years (5years iprem ) this is because unlike the Non lucrative Visa for non eu holders who have to renew after 1 year then year 3 and 4 whereas the eu residency and dependants get a 5 year residency without renewal this is if using sa ings so based on this if he's right my wife with an eu passport would have to have 5 x IPrem approx 35k and me as her husband 5× ipem because I would get 5 year eu residency......so 70k according to him and he seems to know his stuff as its his job



Do you have a link to the video? I'd like to watch it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Melosine said:


> U
> 
> In the way that... whatever applies to UK is was same for all non EU ie 3rd class citizens.
> 
> ...


One important difference is that with a Golden Visa people can work or run a business in Spain, unlike a Non Lucrative Visa. Last year a relative put a friend of theirs in touch with me because they were interested in moving to Spain and looking for answers to a few questions. They decided the Golden Visa was the route they preferred to take, for that reason, and are moving in a few weeks' time, having already bought a property which meets the visa requirements. They are well below retirement age.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Do you have a link to the video? I'd like to watch it.






 it's a long vid but he does state 500% in savings per application for eu passport holders as the residency is a 5 year


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> A few - very few - 3rd countries have driving licence exchange arrangements with Spain. For the vast majority though, a test must be taken.
> 
> 3rd country citizens have been taking & passing the driving test for many years.


Am sure they have but its not something Brits we know are willing to retake. 
To make it clear. Not asking for us as we have been legally here, in every way, for 16 years.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Melosine said:


> Have been told that if someone with a UK passport purchases a property for a minimum of €500k a TIE is automatically given and no need to show income.
> is this true or false..


Yes, the Golden Ticket. And you can't sell it as they will check.


----------



## Dunners21 (May 4, 2021)

Melosine said:


> Am sure they have but its not something Brits we know are willing to retake.
> To make it clear. Not asking for us as we have been legally here, in every way, for 16 years.


This discussion has nothing to do with my post thx


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The only thing to remember with the golden Visa is that property prices are not as stable as in UK and therefore it is a heavy investment with perhaps little or no capital inflation especially if the property lies outside of the cities or Marjorca.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaipa said:


> The only thing to remember with the golden Visa is that property prices are not as stable as in UK and therefore it is a heavy investment with perhaps little or no capital inflation especially if the property lies outside of the cities or Majorca.


Yes, you are more likely to experience capital loss when all the taxes and fees are taken into account. So it is a gamble if your aim is primarily to secure long-term residency.


----------

